# ND Mule Deer



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

I got lucky Friday and was able to stalk up to 22 yards and take this awesome buck. My first mule deer with a bow and the biggest we have ever taken on our farm.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Great deer! Wonderful photos! They show some thought, and respect for the animal. Nothing worse than a great deer pic, ruined by blood all over the place and a tongue hanging out.
Burl


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Jason! You suck! That is a really nice deer! Great to hear that you had some things come togather! Great pics!

MIke


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Great deer and even better pics!!!!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow! Awesome deer and great pics, that is a brusier of a mule deer.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

thats a great buck. my grandpa has land in south dakota and we see monster bucks all the time but that is prob just as big if not bigger than the bucks we see and get.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys-


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Awesome deer, love the mass! Congrats, it'll be tough to beat that one :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey sure has some body size to him!

Nice job!!!!!!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice deer, Congrats :beer:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Nice deer! :beer:


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks again guys-


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

That is a fantastic Muley. I've been chasing Muleys for a number of years now looking for a quality animal for the wall. Your's definately would qualify. Congrats.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice buck. Nice pictures. :beer:


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

very nice buck especially with the bow congrats


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Very nice buck to add to your collection Jason, and good pics!


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Chad-it was a fun hunt and an unforgettable one! I don't think I will ever find another big buck that dumb!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice buck! Its pretty hard to pass up on a buck like that... Nice mass and high, looks like he must be around 160??? Really nice buck though.

I Missed a monster a week ago out in Montana..


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

I had him officially scored today - 168 3/8 gross...160 4/8 net.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Great buck

i liked the pictures


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great pictures and congrats on the fantastic buck! :beer:

It'll be tough to beat that.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Got the mount back this week-


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very nice!


----------

